# Post TT Family car



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I know this kind of thread pops up very often - but most of us do face this situation at some point. 

At some stage soon I will have to sell the TT and get a more 'practical' family orientated set of wheels, that can take <6 month old babies.

I have considered all the options (perusing Autotrader frequently): Audi A4, A4 Avant, BMW 325/330d, Alfa?, and my current favourite Golf GT TDI.

I know it's boring, but good mpg, reasonably nippy and I wouldn't be so fussed about where I park it, baby sick etc (well I am car proud - but it's no TT)

I would welcome any comments..

_BTW will get a mk2 TT if it looks good in a year or so._


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Family man = M5 in my eyes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A Golf GT TDi is far from boring get the 150 BHP


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

My 320d is absolutely superb - the only thing better would be a 330d or with big budget a 535d......spot the trend? 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I find my A6 Avant to be very family friendly. Loads of leg room in the back and huge boot.

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

omen666 said:


> I find my A6 Avant to be very family friendly. Loads of leg room in the back and huge boot.
> 
> :lol:


I bet the V8 in the front helps it along as well


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Would love an RS4 8)

I should add I'm looking for a reasonably new car 2/3 yrs old max.

I've thought long and hard about a BMW. I've never had a Beemer. They're great cars but as Clarkson says maybe they're too smug, it's an image thing for me. Audi was always a 'softer' understated image compared to the brash Beemer.

And Beemers are everywhere, just like the TT!

Would like to stick with Audi - but compare $$$ starts to become an issue - compare the VW Golf to the A3 Sportback. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about a Golf GTTDi 25th Anniversary only made in 2002 I have the 1.8T a lovely car far better than the standard GTTDi


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Used to have a GT TDI. Fab car - would have another.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Ever considered a Seat Leon Cupra R? 225 TT engine - big Brembo brakes as standard, climate control (cruise control can be fitted - which is what I was having fitted when we met at the TT Shop  ) etc...

Most people can't see past the name which is a real shame :? , they're part of the VAG family. We have the 225 bhp version and its a real hoot to drive, plently of go when you need it but offers more practicality than a Golf Mark IV (we used to have the V6) and a far more entertaining drive by a long shot.

I testdrove the A3 sportback and although its a good looking motor you pay a shed load of money for what is a dull drive (unless you go for the 3.2 V6).

We got ours when it was only a couple of months old and had a job finding one on the market as people seem to hang on to them, the build time for a new one was greater than we were willing to wait. Paid a very fair price for it.

I often have to fight to take it from the other half, when compared to my TT it's the one that puts a smile of my face.

**Edit**

Seat are running a promotion, the Leon TDI FR (150 bhp with the Cupra R Body Kit, Sports Suspension) for only Â£13700 brand new... or the Cupra R for Â£15500. http://revolution.seat.co.uk/


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

sonicmonkey said:


> Ever considered a Seat Leon Cupra R? 225 TT engine - big Brembo brakes as standard, climate control (cruise control can be fitted - which is what I was having fitted when we met at the TT Shop  ) etc...
> 
> Most people can't see past the name which is a real shame :? , they're part of the VAG family. We have the 225 bhp version and its a real hoot to drive, plently of go when you need it but offers more practicality than a Golf Mark IV (we used to have the V6) and a far more entertaining drive by a long shot.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonicmonkey, Happy New Year to you!

I remember your Seat at the TT Shop last summer - nice motor 8) 
I have thought about getting one


----------



## DolphinTT (Sep 27, 2004)

The Leon Cupra R would be my choice too. I had the pleasure of driving a Revo'd SPS3 tuned car about 6 months ago, and it was absolutely amazing.

Standard brakes and suspension but estimated power of 305hp (exhaust and air filter) and monstrous torque. Unbelievably there was hardly any torque steer, and the power was so smooth.

It doesn't have the grip of the TT when you are on one, but it coped very well indeed with the added power.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What about the all new Seat Leon?

It's a tad more interesting than a Golf. :wink: I really like it.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lexus IS 250 :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hatchback? or saloon? is the question.

compact saloon? or exec size? is next question.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

FWIW - we bought an A4 Saloon and sold it and got an A4 Avant not long after.

If I could start the process again, I'd plump for the A6 as the leg room on the back of the A4 is really poor - and when we go out as a family - ie with my parents or inlaws, then it's too much of a squash to get adults in the back.

I'm led to believe that the BMW 3-series is better for leg room, but, as mu missus wouldn't entertain the idea of getting one, we didn't look at it.

My needs may be differeent to yours though as my parents are 300 miles away and my in-laws 200 miles. So we needed something that would take shed loads of kit on mainly motorway drives.

THe current engine in our Avant is the 2.5 V6 which makes for an excellent cruiser with lots of torque for getting past people when needed. But it's not that economic - 32mpg with a roof box on and the car fully loaded.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Choices, choices... which is part of the problem, there is such a wide variety to choose from.

I would happily get either a hatchback or saloon. It's just nothing really lights my fire, not in the same way as TT does. If I do plump for the GT TDI, it will be a workshorse, not something I will look frequently out of the window to admire:?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Choices, choices... which is part of the problem, there is such a wide variety to choose from.
> 
> I would happily get either a hatchback or saloon. It's just nothing really lights my fire, not in the same way as TT does. If I do plump for the GT TDI, it will be a workshorse, not something I will look frequently out of the window to admire:?


I think you'll be struggling to find a 'family' car which 'lights your fire' as the TT does. What do you think of the all new Seat Leon? (see my post above)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Choices, choices... which is part of the problem, there is such a wide variety to choose from.
> ...


I like or at least I want to like, I think inside there is a bit of badge snobbery going on. I try to supress it....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

my A4 is nippy and its hit the mark for family as said

I have had problems with it as said in past but its a good choice for family.

I would chose an A4 or A6 for a few years if had the choice again


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

We currently have a highish spec A4 Avant 1.9TDi 130BHP SE. Great car, nothing has gone even slightly adrift in 45k miles, averages 44 MPG - most of it around town (easy 48-50 on a run, even had 830 miles on one tank), only needs servicing every 18k miles.

BUT

I tried a current model Skoda Octavia Estate 2.0TDi. In my opinion it was as well finished as the A4, handled better, was more refined and faster! It probably consumes a little more, but there was more rear leg room and a bigger boot. 
The bottom line is that my A4 had nearly Â£4k of options. The top spec Skoda has nearly all these as standard, plus the availability of a DSG box, all for a list price of under Â£20k. That has to be a bargain especially slightly used.

It won't set your pants on fire but it is a big car with plenty of space, even the saloon, that goes well, is economical and handles sweetly.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ag said:


> We currently have a highish spec A4 Avant 1.9TDi 130BHP SE. Great car, nothing has gone even slightly adrift in 45k miles, averages 44 MPG - most of it around town (easy 48-50 on a run, even had 830 miles on one tank), only needs servicing every 18k miles.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


The A4 Avant is a lovely car , I actually prefer it to the saloon.

If I'm pushing it to get a Seat, it's one badge too far to get a Skoda. My head tells me they are great cars-great value, but... :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> it's one badge too far to get a Skoda


Why ? - will you be shunned in public. Concerned about embarrasment in social situations ...

Now if it was a Daewoo... :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> > it's one badge too far to get a Skoda
> 
> 
> Why ? - will you be shunned in public. Concerned about embarrasment in social situations ...
> ...


  I agree with you Badge snobbery is not logical as is all this car-park one-upmanship we seem to be fixated with in this country.

At least I would be let out of side roads in a Skoda :?


----------



## jake_Cardiff (Dec 21, 2005)

Renault Megane?? Better than a TT! :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Honda Accord?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Update - Still haven't decided - but then again I'm hanging onto the TT until the last minute!

Seriously looking at the new SEAT leon.  Golf is having a facelift soon,so it's put me off buying this model just before it becomes the 'old style'


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Been v. happy with my 330d wagon, although the old model now  prefer its looks to the current one.

I too had never had a BMW before this one, certainly no regrets exept maybe I should have hung on for a 535d tourer ?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Try to overcome your badge snobbery for a minute. :wink:  We have a seat leon Cupra (180 bhp) and you will not be dissapointed, they are great cars, this is our second one.

I am a bit tempted by the new Leon, it does look really nice. The Leon is fantastic value for money and what with the impending new one you can bag asolute bargains at the moment, as posted earlier on in this thread.

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

gcp said:


> Been v. happy with my 330d wagon, although the old model now  prefer its looks to the current one.


I bought a X5 3.0d, brilliant car, great tiptronic gearbox, has the sportkit, with sports seats, drives well and handles *pretty* well. Great value for money in my opinion, lots of space (although I don't have a family) works well when I take mates out or business associates, also a large boot. Great fuel economy.

You can pick them up second hand though the 3.0d seem to hold their value rather well, they also make a 3.0 petrol engine and a 4.4 (v8) and 4.6/4.8 though the latter are thirsty cars, though great on performance.

I like the 330d (E46) and the 535d (E61 - like Pauls), though didn't consider them when I was 'shopping' also fancied a large 4x4.

Compared to the TT, well its different, low down torque is great and generally find it great for town and motorway use and I can park it anywhere without having to worry about it. Still have the TT for thrills.

Good luck with what ever you get. Get a test drive and try one out for yourself!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Why not buy a Jaguar S-Type 3.0 litre S/E. I've had one for 2 years and I cannot fault it. Very underated IMO. Perhaps get one 2 years old. Good price, good car. You're a family man now. 

Joe


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Why not buy a Jaguar S-Type 3.0 litre S/E. I've had one for 2 years and I cannot fault it. Very underated IMO. Perhaps get one 2 years old. Good price, good car. You're a family man now.
> 
> Joe


That's true - middle age is fast approaching, Jag could be just the thing :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Why not buy a Jaguar S-Type 3.0 litre S/E. I've had one for 2 years and I cannot fault it. Very underated IMO. Perhaps get one 2 years old. Good price, good car. You're a family man now.
> ...


That's all very well, but are you gorgeous? :roll:

That has to rate as the worst ad campaign ever, aiming your cars directly at wealthy 50 yr olds. It may be their target market, but they'll damage the image of the marque permanently if they continue like that.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Agreed. They should replace this immedeiately with the follwong strap line:

"But you are a Fat Florid Fcker and you do play golf and wear a pinky ring."


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Test drove the new Leon - lovely motor but wasn't for me. Dash controls too fiddly and didn't have the solid feel of an Audi.

Well TT is going, plumped for an 03 plate A4 1.8T Sport, 17" alloys and BOSE  . Managed to secure some cash back on the trade in, under orders to cut back!

So I've gone all sensible and grown up  A4 middle age here I come!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Put a deposit down subject to viewing. Any top tips what to look out for? :roll:


----------



## jake_Cardiff (Dec 21, 2005)

A4 is a lovely car, mrs has a TDI. Very smooth and classy not as good a ride as a beemer though but still top motor :roll:


----------



## DrSteve (Aug 25, 2004)

Had to do the sensible thing recently too. Went fo a new A3 Sportback TDi. Had planned on getting a newish A4 but really liked the A3 and that was that. Had tested the Golf GT TDi but much preferred the handling and finish of the A3.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Any useful mods for an A4 that would make it a little more exciting? :? I should think an engine remap should be possible on a 1.8T.


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> Any useful mods for an A4 that would make it a little more exciting? :?


Square wheels would certainly add some excitement to the ride.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Any useful mods for an A4 that would make it a little more exciting? :? I should think an engine remap should be possible on a 1.8T.


You should have bought the Skoda Octavia vRS, looks very unexciting (bit like the A4), but is superb to drive very fast!
I've got one and I can't fault it.
:
:
But still miss my TT's style ......


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

paulatt said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Any useful mods for an A4 that would make it a little more exciting? :? I should think an engine remap should be possible on a 1.8T.
> ...


Sorry, I know they're good cars these days but...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Did you get the A4 or still waiting?

Be interested to here what you think.

Ask about oil consumption in the 1.8T engine (although thankfully mine has somewhat settled down. 1/2 litre in the last 1600miles


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

DXN said:


> Did you get the A4 or still waiting?
> 
> Be interested to here what you think.
> 
> Ask about oil consumption in the 1.8T engine (although thankfully mine has somewhat settled down. 1/2 litre in the last 1600miles


Check my sig :wink: Got the same as yours but in saloon shape. Only done a couple hundred miles so far; I'll let you know DXN.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)




----------

